# embryo transfer???



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

So were going to be doing embryo transfer to breed my does in november.
They are both 100% Boer and it will be their first time breeding.

I was wondering how safe it is.
And I read somewhere that its safer than regular breeding to breed them twice a year
(Ie. ET you could do twice a year with minimum effects and reg breeding you would be putting them at health risk) is that true??

Also does anyone know anybody that does embryo transfer in south Texas. I'm an hour south of mid San Antonio. I know one persion but wanted to explore my options we don't wanna travel more than an hour and a half to get there.
P.s. sorry for my spelling mistakes I'm on my phone so it is hard to proof read. 
Thanks everyone!!!

Come check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you going to flush them twice a year or implant them twice a year? Be careful of what lab you use over there. A big Boer breeder in Washington used a south Texas lab for this and ended up with a Q-fever outbreak because the implant goats were infected. Lost her whole herd.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Were only going to implant them once a year but I just wanted to know why it would be safer to implant them twice a year where as with opening them to a buck twice a year is dangerous to their health.

Thanks for the warning

Check out my show chains.
Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think they mean it is safer to flush the doe twice a year (i.e. gather her fertilized eggs and implant those into another doe so that your doe does not have the kids). Typically the recip does are dairy type/crosses that have higher milk production to grow out nice large kids. People do this so that they can get more kids per year from a champion doe, plus they do not have to risk losing her to any kidding issues. I don't think it would be safer to implant the doe twice a year since she would have to carry and raise two sets of kids per year.

Are you wanting to breed the does so that they have kids, or are you wanting to implant them with embryos from a superior doe to get some better genetics in your herd? If you want to breed them, I would either use a live buck or AI them to a good buck. If they are first timers, I would assume that they need to have their own kids at least once so that you can keep showing them. I know with dairy goats any doe over 2 years of age who has not kidded can not be shown. Embryo transfer is pretty cool and gives you the chance to get way more kids from a doe than you normally would which is really nice.

I'm sure any big Boer breeder in Texas does embryo transfer and could help you with it if that is what you want to do. If you want to AI them, you can learn how to do it yourself. Langston University (in OK) has Goat AI clinics throughout the year as does Reproductive Enterprises (also in OK).


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok so as I'm reading this and talking to my mom I think I completely Mis understood.
I don't think that's what were doing that's just what I heard. 
I'm sorry but thank you for yalls feed back!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I believe you're talking AI (artificial insemination)?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think ET was an option I had and ended up missunderstanding talking about other things.
Were not doing it and its not AI
Its where they give them a "seeding" shot that pulls them into heat and makes shure their in heat so there's more of a chance that they will breed than regular.

I now just have a chance between breeding once or twice a year.
Iv heard its best to do once and best to do twice.
Once gives them time to recupe 
But twice gives them more experience in carrying, kidding, and caring for the babies and makes it easier on then on their next breeding.
I'm not shure which way to go.
Iv heard its best for both.
I really want the best for my girls and the kids they have and if once a year gives her time to regain he health but 2 makes it easier to kid and everything it could be best both ways.

Any help??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

nope absolutely not kidding twice in 1 year does NOT make it easier for them to kid, care for babies etc. 

go with your gut instinct and only mate your does once a year. makes for a healthier doe who has more time to recouperate from the stress of kidding, and in the long run they live longer too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree with Keren. Though if you do breed twice a year then give her a year off or only one breeding the next year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

it is not uncommon to harvest embryos twice a year - and then implant into other does (typically they use a standard dairy for implant because of the rich and abundance of milk). I have never heard of ET till I moved to south texas and have boer friend breeders here. I actually picked their brain about it and it is VERY VERY expensive to do!!! Unless you have TOP OF THE LINE boers - I would not do it. 

Now Artificial Insemination - I say go for it. You can buy straws of really good semen at a pretty decent price. There are alot of people that know how to do AI and in fall in Eastern Texas they do an AI class where it is a hands on class and I missed it last fall but will definately go this year. Scott Horner puts it on.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would only breed your does once a year. They need time to recoup weight lost nursing kids, the udder needs time to rest and the uterus needs time to heal/rest from the previous kidding. Even with cattle it is not recommended to breed a cow back less than 45 days after calving. That way they calve exactly one year apart ( 9 months gestation on a cow).

I prefer to breed on a natural heat, but if you are taking them to a buck just for a one day breeding then it would be good to give them a shot to make sure they are in when you want them to be.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you referring to using "lute" to synchronize their heats? If you give your goat a shot of "lute" she will come into heat within 3 days, this heat may not be a fertile heat. But, then she would come back into heat in 18-21 days. So, you would have a nearly specific time to watch for the next fertile heat. You can do this to get all your does into heat at the same time if needed.

I did breed a few does to kid in fall this year. That would be the 2nd freshening this year, I found that everyone kidded fine. However, it doesn't seem to be a good time for kid sales, sold a couple of wethers. But, mostly I did it because we had a "buck" year on the first go round this year and I wanted to keep a doe or two for next year. So, now I have my doelings, for next season. However, now I'm breeding the does again for next year, and that freshening will be later then usual for me. So, we'll see. I usually get folks wanting kids after I've sold out. So, it may be ok. BUT, I will then go back to once per year breeding.

I recommend new goat owners go to this site, and www.fiascofarm.com. for very useful information. There are others that you can find with a quick google search.


----------



## stagestopboergoats (Dec 29, 2012)

What kind of success have you boer goat breeders had with doing AI yourself after taking one of those classes???


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

this is an old thread that ended in January. and we arn't doing it any more.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

While I have never taken those classes, i took classes many years ago for AI on cattle and goats. It takes practice for either, though cattle AI is much easier than goats. However, once you get the timing and procedure down, you can have pretty good luck with it. They don't suggest AI'ing a FF, though some people do it successfully.


----------

